
Dark or white color theme is better for the eyes? - cryptos
https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/53264/dark-or-white-color-theme-is-better-for-the-eyes
======
DanBC
There's some comment about the straining effect of black on pure white, and
some suggestion to modify the contrast. I'm pleased they all say to use black
on off-white.

I cannot understand why people use light grey text on a bright white
background - you're making your page hard to read for large amounts of the
population.

